# Gold CD



## patnor1011 (Mar 23, 2009)

Finally got my hand on cd containing info about gold occurence in Ireland. Didnt study it properly as I want to share it with everybody here who is interested. CD is in rar in two files on my rapidshare for download. However I have put pasword on that rar as I want to prevent that this CD will end up on ebay for sale or something like that, becouse I have my rapidshare link list published on few places. Feel free to pm me and I will send pasword to everyone who will download them and ask for it... It is not like I dont want to share that with somebody here...
Pat

download link removed as it is not valid anymore


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 24, 2009)

the pasword is: ireland


----------



## Palladium (Mar 24, 2009)

Very interesting Pat. I quess that ain't something you find everyday. A C.D. about gold in ireland. I just included a link in the new forum book for this. Good job. :wink:


----------



## retropc.eu (Jan 14, 2015)

Unfortunately, link is no longer available :/


----------



## necromancer (Jan 14, 2015)

Error
File not found


----------



## rickbb (Jan 14, 2015)

Well it is a 5 year old link.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 14, 2015)

yes i seen that, i will also never be in Ireland looking for gold


----------



## rickbb (Jan 14, 2015)

If I'm ever in Ireland, it'll be a Guinness I'd be looking for.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 14, 2015)

Rapidshare free upload/download is long gone. If you know about some free upload website I will try to post it again.


----------



## justinhcase (Jan 14, 2015)

My family have a good deal of land in Ireland so I would like to look at that.
thanks


----------



## butcher (Jan 15, 2015)

I heard the best way to find gold in Ireland was to just follow the leipreachán and find his gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## justinhcase (Jan 15, 2015)

Not any more ,they have all got there hands on the decommissioned arms that are meant to be placed beyond use.
I went back to my old family home in Mulhuddart for the first time in twenty odd years and even the five year old's are planting practices devices.
I am sure the Leprechauns are like wise handy about them self's now :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 15, 2015)

One thing here for anyone who want to use this cd - it will run on win XP and older machines, it require program to install which will allow you to work with interactive map, this program however do not work on any OS after win XP. 
You will be able to read some info from cd but main thing, map with detailed info about every location will be accessible only on win XP and older OS.


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 16, 2015)

patnor1011 said:


> One thing here for anyone who want to use this cd - it will run on win XP and older machines, it require program to install which will allow you to work with interactive map, this program however do not work on any OS after win XP.
> You will be able to read some info from cd but main thing, map with detailed info about every location will be accessible only on win XP and older OS.


On a newer OS then XP you might be able to right click the .exe and install using the compatibility mode, just a remote possibility.

A second option is to use XP into a virtual machine, which it's easier then what it sounds.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 16, 2015)

Virtual XP can be installed directly from microsoft website however only on high end OS systems not on those sold for home users. I mean you need to have win 7 pro to be able to install virtual XP not just win 7 home. 
There is one more option but you will have to install virtual XP but you need licence for that OS too.


----------



## Auful (Jan 17, 2015)

patnor1011 said:


> Rapidshare free upload/download is long gone. If you know about some free upload website I will try to post it again.


For ~$400 one could build their own desktop suitable for apache server, then install owncloud and have your own private cloud to which you could grant general users access. The software is free. I am no computer genius, but I was able to do this with some great online tutorials. 

http://www.ubuntu.com/server
https://httpd.apache.org/download.cgi
https://owncloud.com/
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/11/how-to-set-up-a-safe-and-secure-web-server/2/

Edit: corrected spelling error


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 17, 2015)

Auful said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > Rapidshare free upload/download is long gone. If you know about some free upload website I will try to post it again.
> ...


You could just buy a NAS for lot less, eg. I have a Synology at home for my LAN. Plug and play.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 17, 2015)

best server i ever used was The Sambar Web Server


----------

